# DecalGirl skins



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I want something new.  Please post your favorite skins that go with wine.  I have The Tree of Life in Wine.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Another excuse to stare at decalgirl skins!  Here are a few I would look at:

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53125
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50201
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50306
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50171
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/55436
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/61196
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/53126
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50240
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50213


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Good Choices


----------



## Diane in Langley (Mar 7, 2011)

I think that Venezia might work too. To me it looks like a skin that could work with a few different coloured covers.
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50111


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhh, they are all lovely!!!  It's so hard to decide!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have always thought that La Trovola was the best skin for a Oberon cover in wine.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

KindleGirl, that is so perfect for a wine dyed Oberon!!!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the Latravola on my dx I have the celtic hound in wine .I have had it on a year now and am bored with it so i just ordered Library


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

Just a question for those of you who are changing out your decals - what happens when you take the old one off?  Is your Kindle sticky?  Or tacky?  Does the new decal adhere as well as the previous one?  Or better?  

I wish Oberon would make a lighted case...*sigh*


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Me, too,* Kindle Gracie*!!! . Are you getting matte or glossy? I currently have the glossy. I am afraid the matte will look dull.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

TerryB said:


> Just a question for those of you who are changing out your decals - what happens when you take the old one off? Is your Kindle sticky? Or tacky? Does the new decal adhere as well as the previous one? Or better?
> 
> I wish Oberon would make a lighted case...*sigh*


Terry, when you take the skin off there is absolutely no residue left behind. And yes the new decal adheres just the same as the first one. It is possible, with great care, to re-use a skin, but it's usually not recommended. I've done it several times, but you have to be extremely careful when you remove it, because they tend to stretch. You can also use a hair dryer to shrink back the stretched parts if you want to.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Me, too,* Kindle Gracie*!!! . Are you getting matte or glossy? I currently have the glossy. I am afraid the matte will look dull.


I'm getting matte. I had glossy on my first K2, then matte on my K3. It's not shiny like the glossy but it is far from dull.

I don't know if it goes with my wine Tree of Life but I am enjoying this very much.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comparison info for the matte vs. glossy, *Kindle Gracie*! I LOVE that skin. The turquoise really appeals to me!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Thanks for the comparison info for the matte vs. glossy, *Kindle Gracie*! I LOVE that skin. The turquoise really appeals to me!


It is called Ask. I think I'm going for it...... I think.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> It is called Ask. I think I'm going for it...... I think.


LOVE!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Has anyone seen a discount code lately? I haven't looked at new skins in months!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Vet said:


> Has anyone seen a discount code lately? I haven't looked at new skins in months!


I don't know of any going on right now. You just missed a good one though, I think it was Wednesday they reached 20,000 fans on Facebook and for one day only they offered buy one get one free.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Patricia, that's my luck. Lol!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Just my luck, too!  I've got my eye on one, but am waiting for coupons.....


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Which one Skyblue?  I used Gimme10 and got 10% off.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm looking at a couple, but I don't think I can hold out


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Kindle Gracie. I'll try that one!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love Van Gogh's Irises that's been posted in the Oberon thread. . Did you get Ask, Kindle Gracie?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Vet said:


> Thanks Patricia, that's my luck. Lol!


It was a great deal, I got a new skin for my Nook and one for my laptop. Don't need a Kindle skin right now, I'm happy with the one I designed. Here's the one I got for my Nook:








It's called The Leap.

Edited to post picture.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> It was a great deal, I got a new skin for my Nook and one for my laptop. Don't need a Kindle skin right now, I'm happy with the one I designed. Here's the one I got for my Nook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I ordered Lily using gimme10! It worked! Thanks.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I believe there is also a current code (SKINS4JAPAN) for 5% off for the buyer, and 20% of the price goes to charity to help those in Japan. Here is what DecalGirl posted on their FB page:

_We've activated a new discount code on the site to pitch in for a good cause. It's a small one, but there's a reason for it. Use SKINS4JAPAN on your next order to save 5%. We'll then donate 20% of your purchase to GlobalGiving's Japan Earthquake and Tsunami Relief Fund._

I think it is still active?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a great way to help out!


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Personally I'm partial to Crissy Clark!  I love her designs


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I just got my new Decal Girl skin in today and I love it. Just wish there had been a discount code when I ordered it. Maybe I'll go back now there is and get another one.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I just ordered The Tree of Books. Can't wait till it gets here (along with my Kindle and Borsa Bella travel bag).


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Vet said:


> Has anyone seen a discount code lately? I haven't looked at new skins in months!


I "liked" them on FB yesterday and got a code for 15% off - bribeme - haven't used it yet, but I think it's good til April 15th.


----------



## TinaNKing (Mar 28, 2011)

DecalGirl is running a sale for mothers day. Buy 2 get one free. Code MOMSDAY


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

*Here are the ones I'm considering. I can't seem to make a choice. Anyone has a suggestion, short of buying all four? 

Gate at Alta Villa and The Window
















Garden at Giverny and Via Del Fiori














*


----------



## scrapmamma (May 9, 2011)

I ordered the Celtic Hounds in Wine and thinking either The Window or Via Del Fiori 

I think the other ones are too pinky maybe.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love that very first one.  What color is your cover?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

When the Kindle is in a cover, all that you really ever end up seeing is the front and it's such a tiny bit that there's not much to see.  All 4 of those are very similar, but I like both of the ones on the right just because they have the most contrast on the front.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I love that very first one. What color is your cover?


I have the da Vinci in Saddle.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

I prefer the two on the right, and if I had to choose one of those, I'd go with the Fiori.  I think the colours in that one are the brightest and most vibrant.  However, if you prefer something more muted, just do the opposite!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Alley Gator, 
I love Garden at Giverny.  For my second one, though, I'd probably go with Venetian Sun.
Good luck choosing, I don't think you can go wrong with the ones you chosen
Lilith


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

With the saddle I think I like The Window & Garden at Giverney but would need to post side by side to see. Not as easy with the new web site design. Any of these would work though. I like the Venetian Sun one too.
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/68367


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is the Oberon Kindle3 cover Celtic Hounds in Wine with the Decal Girl "The Window" in matt


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Mommacomet, that's a very lovely skin with your Celtic Hounds in wine.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. Lilith, the Venetian Sun is a pretty skin. Maries, I reposted skins with my Saddle da Vinci. It's really a hard choice and perhaps there is still a much prettier skin that might work better with my saddle color.

*Garden of Giverny and The Window*























*Via Del Fiori and Gate at Alta Villa*























*Venetian Sun*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Via del Fiori with the saddle, there's a little more brown in it to match the cover yet the skins is bright and colorful.  I feel like opening the cover would be like opening a door and seeing that delightful street to walk down....


Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree with Betsy.  When seeing the skins next to the cover I like the Via del Fiori the best and then The Window.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your opinions. I have decided to go with the Via del Fiori skin and think it will look great with my saddle da Vinci. I like what Betsy said about "opening the cover would be like opening a door and seeing that delightful street to walk down."  I feel the same way. 

Now, let's hope I will be able to put it on with less problems I had the first time around.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alley Gator said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions. I have decided to go with the Via del Fiori skin and think it will look great with my saddle da Vinci. I like what Betsy said about "opening the cover would be like opening a door and seeing that delightful street to walk down." I feel the same way.
> 
> Now, let's hope I will be able to put it on with less problems I had the first time around.


That will be a gorgeous combo! I hope the application goes better for you. It is easier if you have someone to help and hold the front up but other than the first time, I do it by myself. Mainly because I don't want my husband to know how often I am changing while I decide on THE ONE or ONES!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> Mainly because I don't want my husband to know how often I am changing while I decide on THE ONE or ONES!


LOL Marie, that's funny!!


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

maries said:


> That will be a gorgeous combo! I hope the application goes better for you. It is easier if you have someone to help and hold the front up but other than the first time, I do it by myself. Mainly because I don't want my husband to know how often I am changing while I decide on THE ONE or ONES!


Thanks, maries! I love your last sentence...ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you seen Decalgirl added quite a few new skins? They should be posting a promotion for the weekend soon. 

I know I am getting this one:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/71671

I just put Prairie Coneflowers on last night and I like that one. It works OK with my red and green covers.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Ohhhh, I like Provence Vineyard...that's a pretty skin. it would have worked for me as well.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

*Here is my da Vinci Kindle 3 with its new dress...Via Del Fiori. I was amazed at how easily this skin went on this time around.*


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alley Gator -
Looks perfect with your cover!  Glad it went on better for you too.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, maries. I am very happy with it. AND, now that I know how to apply a skin, I just might have to invest in a few more.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Alley Gator said:


> Thanks, maries. I am very happy with it. AND, now that I know how to apply a skin, I just might have to invest in a few more.


That Via del Fiori is lovely, isn't it? But, LOL--be careful, they're quite addicting! I started with just my Kindle, and once that first skin was on, I swore I'd never need to change it.

The Kindle is on its third skin now (and I'm still thinking about changing it again). The iphone is on its second. The laptop is skinned. Two iPads. And I've sold more of them to friends and strangers than I could ever count!

(Current favorite right now is Gotham Garden, which I have on both the iPad and iPhone in matte finish. Kindle2 is wearing a matte finish Venezia.)


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Victoria ... it was a difficult choice for me, but I'm happy with the end result. Venezia was on my list of choices. I'll have to look up Gotham Garden...I'm not familiar with that one.

Are there any problems removing a skin to replace it with another one? Can you keep the skins you remove and use them again?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's Gotham Garden on the Kindle: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/63540 It's a dark skin, but the scene reminded me very much of a particular character/book, and I had to have it. It works best on the iPad, I think, both because it's a bigger area and because you can use the matching wallpaper to keep the continuity of the design.

As for removal/reuse--if you're very careful, yes, skins can be removed for reuse. I've been able to pull mine off intact and store them back on their original backings, though it was a tedious process for me as I went slowly so as not to badly stretch the skin. A quick hit with a blow dryer will help restore them to their original shape. But I haven't had the urge really to reuse mine once the new skin is in place, and they're easier to remove quickly if you aren't worrying about keeping them intact.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for your information, Victoria. I'm sure I would be tired of my skin when I decide to buy a new one, but that's good to know that it could possibly be saved. BTW, I like Gotham Garden.


----------



## scrapmamma (May 9, 2011)

My Oberon color is wine and I picked Via Del Fiori in Matte. Love it!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

waiting for my red plaid to come in for my kindle, which is going to match my phone and ipod


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

I chose "The Window" to go with my Celtic Hounds in Wine.

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50102


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my kindle is finally skinned. It now matches my ipod and my phone








behind









love how it looks with the graphite keys


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Vegas Asian - - all your devices look really cool.  Love your skins!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Vegas Asian - the plaid looks really nice with the graphite.  I love red and black together so think that is a great skin.


----------



## jaylie (Mar 1, 2011)

I love my decalgirl skin but now that I seen the gotham Garden, I want that one too!!

I didnt get mine on totally straight but I dont notice it all that much to care to do it again lol. 
Mine is Twilight Lilies


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Vegas Asian ~ I love the Red and Black Plaid. It looks good on everything.

Jaylie ~ what a sweet design you chose for your kindle, and it looks pretty straight to me. 

I have ordered the Crest from DecalGirl and it should be here soon. I will post pictures as soon as I have it on my kindle. I think I might just become very fickle with these decals.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, gang, I succumbed to peer pressure. 

Decalgirl Library skin looks lovely with my Oberon Tree of Life (Green) cover. 

As I am not as sharp of eye or steady of hand as I used to be, it took me a while to get it on straight, but I do have to admit it looks quite nice.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> Well, gang, I succumbed to peer pressure.
> 
> Decalgirl Library skin looks lovely with my Oberon Tree of Life (Green) cover.
> 
> As I am not as sharp of eye or steady of hand as I used to be, it took me a while to get it on straight, but I do have to admit it looks quite nice.


My husband is getting the library skin for Father's Day from our fur baby. He has a fern Oberon.


----------



## ACubed10 (May 28, 2011)

Got some DecalGirls skins for me and the G/F. Click to see them bigger.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice skins, ACubed.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

*Decal Girl "Crest" on my Kindle 3...*


----------



## ACubed10 (May 28, 2011)

^ matches perfect!


----------



## kimdle (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone have the Red Dahlias? Can you tell me if its more of a bright or dark red?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

After owning a gloss skin, I think I like the looks of them better than the matte.


----------

